# strobe lights in an 05 2500HD



## jperry9636 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Was hoping you guys could give me some advice where to put the strobe lights in my chevy. Pics would help. Thanks for all your help.

Later, 
Jack


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jperry9636 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Was hoping you guys could give me some advice where to put the strobe lights in my chevy. Pics would help. Thanks for all your help.
> 
> Later,
> Jack


Hi Jack
I did my 05 chevy last year, send me a email address and I will email you some pictures. I have 1 in each haedlight, 2 in each taillight. It is very hard to drill that 1 inch hole in the reverse part of the tailight. I drilled mine in the brake light area and the turn signal area. I made a custom plate for the switchs and install them in my overhead consul.

Regards Mike


----------



## jperry9636 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mike, 
Thanks. My email address is [email protected]

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jperry9636 said:


> Mike,
> Thanks. My email address is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


Hi Jack you have mail with pictures.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey flykelley, could you email those pics of the strobes to me as well? I have an 03 2500HD that I'm about to do up with Hide-A-Ways and I'd love to have some insight. Thanks.

Oh btw, my email is [email protected]


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Antnee77 said:


> Hey flykelley, could you email those pics of the strobes to me as well? I have an 03 2500HD that I'm about to do up with Hide-A-Ways and I'd love to have some insight. Thanks.
> 
> Oh btw, my email is [email protected]


 You should have mail with pictures also. The headlight are not the same on the 03-05 if I remember right so I will also send pictures of my 01 which were drilled from the top.

Regards Mike


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Actually the 03- headlights are just about the same. 01-02 Chevy headlights were slightly different. I received your email earlier today. I appreciate it, I know they'll help me when I do this install now. Thanks again.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Antnee77 said:


> Actually the 03- headlights are just about the same. 01-02 Chevy headlights were slightly different. I received your email earlier today. I appreciate it, I know they'll help me when I do this install now. Thanks again.


The main thing when wiring your power pack is to run both the ground and power feed all the way to the battery.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

You can shoot those pics to me as well. I just got my kit in today. [email protected]

Why wire the ground to the battery?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, I've read before that you should run both power and ground to the battery, but I never really understood why. Usually you want to ground it as close to the unit as possible.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Playboy said:


> You can shoot those pics to me as well. I just got my kit in today. [email protected]
> 
> Why wire the ground to the battery?


 I don't have a answer about the ground, I just know when I grounded it to the frame right under where I mounted the power supply the thing would not work. After about 3 calls to whellen tech support the guy told me I had to run the ground all the way to the battery and it work when I did. You have mail

Regards Mike


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Cool those pics help. I usually test where i'm grounding to before i ground a wire to it. Chances are you picked a bad ground spot when you were installing. Shortening the ground shortens the electrical loop. I won't get into it but I did see the instructions said to either ground the PS near by or to the battery.


----------



## Jmac572 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the name of a seller on ebay that sells knock off Whelen Talon 2's extremely cheap, I have two of em and and one real talon 2 there is absolutely no difference.. i wouldnt be suprised if theyre made by the same company.. anyway his name is affordableleds


----------



## Jmac572 (Oct 2, 2006)

strobelightking .. Also, this is the name of an ebay seller that sells knock off TIR3's for around $60 a pair, I also have 4 of these in my grille and again are the same as whelen, my friend paid $175 for a pair of real whelen TIR3's and there is absolutely no difference.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Guys, I stock LED's and strobes. I offer discounts to the members or Plowsite.com. E-mail me direct if interested: [email protected]

Brian


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Flykelley, can you email me those pics of your strobe install? That would helpme out a bunch! [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jmassi said:


> Flykelley, can you email me those pics of your strobe install? That would helpme out a bunch! [email protected]
> Thanks!


You have mail

Regards Mike


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Sweet. Thanks a bunch Mike! These pics are going to help!


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

jmassi said:


> Sweet. Thanks a bunch Mike! These pics are going to help!


On a side note when you drill the taillights it is best if you drill in the brake light and taillight part. If you drill a 1 inch hole in the backup part of the light if it is not in the correct spot the bulb will not fit. There are some on this board who have done this, but the worry about drilling the backup light is heat build up and melting yout lens. I myself have not done enough of these to feel comftable drilling into the backup light area. Also the bold that holds the tailgate strap need's to have the end ground down or it will heat the back side of the strobe head. I will try to take some pictures of the tailight and post them for you guys.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are some pictures of the taillight from my 05 chevy. This is where I drilled a 1 inch hole into the backup area. The strobe head will not have enough room to fit, it hits this bulb so don't make this mistake.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is anothe one, this show's the bolt that needs to be trimmed.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is one of the taillight with the strobe heads installed.

Regards Mike


----------



## joe b (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Guys,
I installed hide-a-ways in the back up section, I drilled the hole in the side so the tube sits in front of the back up light bulb. They've been in there for 3 seasons no heat problems.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

joe b said:


> Hey Guys,
> I installed hide-a-ways in the back up section, I drilled the hole in the side so the tube sits in front of the back up light bulb. They've been in there for 3 seasons no heat problems.


Hey Joe, a picture would be nice, so the guys don't do what I did.

Regards Mike


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

flykelley said:


> Hey Joe, a picture would be nice, so the guys don't do what I did.
> 
> Regards Mike


I agree 100%, a pic or two would be invaluable.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Antnee77 said:


> I agree 100%, a pic or two would be invaluable.


Yes!! Please post some pics!! :redbounce


----------



## joe b (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry Ive got to learn the pic thing.
my hole is in the same neighborhood as the pics above.
I just drilled closer to the lens and a little higher and used a push in strobe tube.
I'll get a picture in the am it's raining cats& dogs.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm looking to get a Hide-a-way kit from Whelen. It comes with the power supply, bulbs, and cable. Do I have to buy an ON/OFF switch also or don't you need one????


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

millsaps118 said:


> I'm looking to get a Hide-a-way kit from Whelen. It comes with the power supply, bulbs, and cable. Do I have to buy an ON/OFF switch also or don't you need one????


Yes and it needs to be rated for the amps of the unit, I belive the one I have is 20 amps and do yourself a favor and buy one with a light on it. That way you can tell when you have the unit power up.

Regards Mike


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Yes and it needs to be rated for the amps of the unit, I belive the one I have is 20 amps and do yourself a favor and buy one with a light on it. That way you can tell when you have the unit power up.
> 
> Regards Mike


The kits I offer include a triple rocker switch.


----------



## joe b (Oct 1, 2006)

O.K. Picts I hope.
Notice the screw holes.
I did use a flange mount bulb and I trimmed the flange flat on one side with a hot knife it worked fine but the bulb was bad out of the box replaced with the plug type.


----------



## joe b (Oct 1, 2006)

something wrong with the attachment page it just flashes than gone I'll try later


----------



## BDB (Nov 24, 2005)

LSH lights has TIR3's for $50 each. Can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## joe b (Oct 1, 2006)

one more time


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

flykelley said:


> Yes and it needs to be rated for the amps of the unit, I belive the one I have is 20 amps and do yourself a favor and buy one with a light on it. That way you can tell when you have the unit power up.
> 
> Regards Mike


Hey Mike,

Can you send me Pic to and will it work on my 2001 2500 HD.
[email protected].

Dutchman


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

dutchman said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Can you send me Pic to and will it work on my 2001 2500 HD.
> [email protected].
> ...


Hi Dutchman
You have mail and some of the pictures that Im sending you are from my 01 Chevy.

Regards Mike


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

joe b said:


> one more time


Thanks for the pics joe. It seems that you drilled the hole very close to the end of the housing, as far away from the other bulb as possible. It's holding up fine, you say?


----------



## joe b (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, Before I drilled I measured the bulb and knew it would be close but I didn't want to ruin the housing. Also in ny police use red as their take down lights fireman use blue in personal vehicles . so it either fit in the backup lens or I had to come up with something else. But no problems.


----------



## eng50 (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a set of rear tail lights that are drilled from my '02 2500 HD if anyone wants to make me an offer! When I had the truck, I got an extra set to put the strobes in. The truck is since gone and I still have the taillights.

Bill

email or call anytime..


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Mike,

Thanks for the Pictures


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

dutchman said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the Pictures


Glad I could help you Dutchman.

Regards Mike


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Id like to see a pic of the switch panel you made, you can send it here [email protected] thanks


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

gmcsierra1500 said:


> Id like to see a pic of the switch panel you made, you can send it here [email protected] thanks


The kits I offer include a triple rocker switch. I opted to only use one. Just all ON or all OFF. I popped it out of the housing and mounted it in the console next to the open pocket. Very simple and effective. You can see what the switch looks like in the pic. I have plenty of extras if anyone needs any.


----------



## axe95 (Oct 26, 2006)

Mike,

I am about to order a kit for my 06 Sierra. I wouldn't mind seeing your pics. My e-mail is [email protected]

thanks alot


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

axe95 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I am about to order a kit for my 06 Sierra. I wouldn't mind seeing your pics. My e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> thanks alot


Would you be interested in a strobe system from me? I tried sending you an IM, but you don't take them.

Brian


----------



## axe95 (Oct 26, 2006)

Brian,
I'm new to yhis site and....
I'm having issues with this site....what do you have?
Do you have a web site?

thanks


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------

